
The Future of AI Looks Nothing Like Software Development (As You Know It) - jonbaer
https://medium.com/@matt__way/the-future-of-ai-looks-nothing-like-software-development-as-you-know-it-f7d6358c864b
======
PaulHoule
I think it isn't all about deep learning and the things that are trendy today,
to have modules that fit together the issue of shared semantics needs to be
addressed, so I think there will be something that looks a bit like the old
symbolic AI together with modules based on neural networks and other methods
like that.

------
biomimic
Very true. Most of it has to do with coding that involves prediction,
statistical analysis, vector similarity and other experimental techniques that
involve approaches outside the box of formal methods encapsulated in off-the-
shelf libraries.

